

Slimta: a lightweight python MTA suite - icgood
http://slimta.org/

======
breakingGood69
I feel slimmer already

------
drewlander
Slimta is probably the best MTA I have ever used. Pure python, cannot get any
better!

------
jwitrick
go go slimta

It is a lightweight powerful transport agent that allows quick setup and
powerful usages.

